# Opinions/thoughts on Epiphone EJ-200?



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi guys. 

Long-time lurker, 1st-time poster. 

Looking into possibly acquiring an Epiphone EJ-200 as my dream acoustic has always been the Gibson J-200 which is unfortunately out of my reach, budget-wise. I was wondering if any of you could offer your insight into this guitar.

Everything I read so far has suggested that it's the best value in a jumbo acoustic on the market today, but would nevertheless like to see what people who've had experience in owning/playing one to offer me their feedback. 

FYI, I'm looking into getting the one that DOESN'T have any electronics. Of course, I'll make sure it has the solid spruce top before forking over the money.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Marshall LX58 (May 17, 2012)

They are a good guitar for the money, I would play a few first and see if one stands out more than the others.
The big thing with them is they need to be played a lot to break in, beat it and it will show you love in no time. 
It is a very big guitar and takes a lot of energy to make the top move and they have a thick finish, so if you have a soft right hand maybe a smaller guitar will work better for you. I restrung an older one not long ago and it was very nice. Big round bass with not to much overtones and bright top end. 
Play the Gibsons and a Taylor 918 any time you see them in a music store just to keep your ears open to what the USA guitars sound like (and they are a ball to play).


----------



## Jordin (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,


I realize this reply is a little late...I'm adding my comments in hopes it may help someone in the future searching for info on the Epiphone EJ-200.

I was at a guitar shop yesterday playing all their jumbo's to compare them side by side...

They had a Fender CJ-290 SCE, Epiphone EJ-200, Yamaha LJ16 and a Guild F50...

By far, my favourite guitar was the Guild F-50, made in USA. None of the other guitars sounded as nice... It is a very boomy guitar if you play with a heavy pick.... Very beautiful, rich and full tones... it just sounds gorgeous and plays so well....Of course, the sticker price was $2,800.. I picked up a used Guild F50 myself for $1250 and have seem them sell for around $1500 - $1800 regularly.. If you are going to compare Jumbo's to the Epi EJ-200, you might want to take a look at a Guild F150 for a more fair comparison dollar for dollar.... their GAD series guitars are a little more comparable in price to the Epiphone/Fender. I would highly recommend getting one in your hands to play... You can find a used Guild GAD F150 Jumbo off Kijiji for a great price... They are the exact same design as the made in USA F50's... 

The Epiphone EJ-200 was very nice. The finish on it looks good, the details in the bridge, the pickguard, etc.. are nice to have... I thought the inlays looked a little cheap though.... Could have just been that particular guitar, but the inlays didn't look as nice as other pearloids I've seen... Although the Epiphone EJ-200 is a very nice guitar, I could not say it was as nice as the guild.... The tone wasn't the same for me...

For the price/value, I loved the Fender CJ-290 SCE and still might go buy one for when I want to take a guitar to the cottage, sit outside on the patio with friends, etc... I would take the Fender over the Epiphone... Coincidentally, Fender bought Guild years ago and they make the F50, so maybe they are pulling some things from the Guild Jumbo's and adding those experiences, construction techniques and ideas to their own Fender branded Jumbo.... 

You can buy the Fender CJ 290 SCE brand new for under $400... Same in price as the EJ-200...I'm sure you can grab a used one for under $300 and they are a very nice Jumbo so you can't go wrong... I liked the sound and tone of the Fender more than the Epi... 

If you are dead set on getting a Gibson J-200 copy, the Epiphone EJ-200 is a great guitar and you will be happy... It just wouldn't be my first or second choice... Depends on if you want the looks/styling of the J-200 and it will probably come down to playing them and seeing what feels/sounds right to you...

That's my experience/thoughts.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Gibson J-200's are definitely pretty pricey, but don't be shy about picking up an Epiphone. They're great guitars and are extremely well built and can definitely tide you over until you can make your dream guitar come true. I've owned many Epiphones in the past and still have a Sheraton that I absolutely love. I've never been disappointed with their quality, but more importantly their pricepoint.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone looking at a J-200 should also consider a J-185 - a little smaller in the waist makes it extremely comfortable on the knee and the shorter scale is a dream for fretting ease.


----------

